# Babies for adoption



## Sweet Whispers Rattery (Nov 2, 2009)

I both breed and rescue. I can't turn away any rat in need. That just would not be right. 

I have a current litter and have 2 females and 7 males available. They are all dumbo eared. Coats are 2 Standard, 2 possible Double Rex and 10 Rex. They are Beige and Fawn in Berkshire and Bareback w/ a few headspots and back spots. These babies come from very calm parents so am expecting some wonderful personalities here.

My rescues are a female Beige hooded top ear standard coat. She came to me with 3 babies all female and not belonging to her. The one female is older than the other 2 and is ready for a home within the week. The other 2 I am hand feeding are still small. They need some time yet before going into a home but you can still put an app. in for them and I can put them on hold.

My computer isn't letting me get to my rat folder to post pictures for everyone. So you can go to my website for now if you're interested in checking anyone out until I can get pictures up. Look on the Current Litters page and the Rescues page.

Any ques. at all please do msg. me here or preferably email me I'll get back to you quicker.


----------



## Sweet Whispers Rattery (Nov 2, 2009)

Individual pictures up on the site.


----------



## Sweet Whispers Rattery (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been around. I was and still am sick. But I managed to get their individual pics from the 18th on the site and today's pics on the site. I still have 2 females and now 5 males available.

*Day 18 Individuals (Go to my site for bigger pics.)*










*Day 20 Individuals (Go to my site for bigger pics.)*









*http://www.sweetwhispersrattery.com*​


----------



## Sweet Whispers Rattery (Nov 2, 2009)

The babies are 3wks. 1 day old today. I have 2 does and 4 bucks available yet if anyone is interested contact me. Also one of the bucks is a double rex.

*Bucks*

*STWR BSKI Bourbon Sour - Available Double Rex*









*STWR BSKI Johnny Walker - Available*









*STWR BSKI Remy Martin - Available*









*STWR BSKI Bacardi Hurricane - Available*










*Does*

*STWR BSKI Pomegranate Breeze - Available*









*STWR BSKI Tropical Dream - Available*


----------



## Sweet Whispers Rattery (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Babies for adoption (Update 1/13/2010)*

Well we have grown a lot since our last post. There are only 4 of us left, 2males and 2females. And we are looking for loving homes. We are very social and lovable and deserve the best home. If you are interested in the male or female pair get in touch with me we can talk or if you have questions again just contact me at [email protected]

*Available Does - Fawn Bareback Rex and Beige (mismarked) Bareback Rex Dumbos*










*Available Buck - Beige Bareback Rex Dumbo*










*Available Buck - Beige Bareback Double Rex Dumbo (right now sporting a nice short wavy hairdo.)*


----------

